# Colic Calm Poop!



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

We recently started giving our colicy baby Colic Calm. Because its color is black her poop has changed to a dark dark green almost black color. Is this OK?


----------



## Elsaraw (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, it's the charcoal. I've taken charcoal tablets on occasion and it does the same to adults too









The worst thing is that any clothing that Colic Calm comes in to contact with is destroyed forever!

It works though


----------



## missdebbier (Jul 23, 2008)

i was unsure about colic calm but after reading Liz's review I bought it a week ago. I've just started using it and I think it is helping, but wow, the poop is quite messy to say the least! glad I found this thread though, I was a little worried at first!

how long have you been using it? any other side effects?


----------



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

I was about to purchase this stuff and came online to see what other MDC mama's had to say. This makes me a little nervous -- are my cloth diapers done for if I use this?


----------



## hrsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

I used some in the very beginning, and it is SO messy! I do think it helped her calm down and nurse, and I just remembered that she nursed so much after one dose that she threw up the second dose I gave her. So I've enjoyed the messiness from both ends!!! I did discover shortly after using that colic calm that walking her around in the Moby wrap was even more calming, and not messy at all! I don't know what you're using it for, but I'd give that a try first! That colic calm is expensive, too, if I remember correctly.

To answer your question, it probably would stain your CD's. I had it stain receiving blankets and wash cloths. One of the poops was when we were diaperless, so I just washed those clothes with bleach.


----------

